# 2016 Gen2 and 2017 Chevy Cruze Pistons



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey, I'm new to Cruze Talk and I've been trying to learn more about cars. I have been hearing about cracked pistons frequently on these forums. What exactly causes them? And what are the chances of this happening? I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze gen2 with 18,000 miles and no problems so far. I was wanting to get a BNR tune with an intake and a exhaust delete but so far I'm questioning it...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Low-speed pre-ignition.

https://www.motor.com/magazine-summary/resolving-low-speed-pre-ignition/

To avoid it as much as possible, run a high-quality synthetic oil and high octane fuel (91/93).

In those motors affected, GM has been replacing all 4 pistons with what I suspect is an updated, stouter piston design.


----------



## rizzo (Jan 22, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Low-speed pre-ignition.


Is that a fact, or theory? My dealer showed me the bulletin, word for word, it doesn't say anything about that as the cause. Chevrolet certainly hasn't said anything about it.

Truth is, if you do end up having this problem, and they see any mods to the car at all, you can kiss your warranty goodbye, and you're on the hook for repairs.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

36k miles, no mods. No problems, yet. Knock on wood. Nothing but top tier gas, only ran above 87 octane a couple tanks. I've run either Mobil 1 530 or Castrol Magnatec 530 other than the two oil changes by the dealer. But, I also don't drive fast or accelerate quickly either.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

rizzo said:


> Is that a fact, or theory? My dealer showed me the bulletin, word for word, it doesn't say anything about that as the cause. Chevrolet certainly hasn't said anything about it.
> 
> Truth is, if you do end up having this problem, and they see any mods to the car at all, you can kiss your warranty goodbye, and you're on the hook for repairs.


There's another member who had piston replacement. According to him. Dealer said nothing about his mods. And he had pics posted of engine torn down with aftermarket intake and air flow sensor still hooked up. Don't remember if he did the ecm tune though. 

He only had 7k miles also


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Hmmm interesting posts. I mean so far for me I just have asthetic mods, no performance parts. Like I said originally I might just keep it low mileage to make sure everything is okay. I actually have been running it on regular for the whole 2 years I've had it! And still no problems from me. I have had the 3 or 4 recalls on it from GM, but like miscellaneous stuff, like the battery connections and such.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rizzo said:


> Is that a fact, or theory? My dealer showed me the bulletin, word for word, it doesn't say anything about that as the cause. Chevrolet certainly hasn't said anything about it.
> 
> Truth is, if you do end up having this problem, and they see any mods to the car at all, you can kiss your warranty goodbye, and you're on the hook for repairs.


Look at the Malibu 1.5T bulletin. Same motor, longer stroke, different tune. Called specifically for a ECU re-flash and switching the car to Dexos-1 synthetic to avoid LSPI.

I'm approaching 20k with no issues, but I run a good synthetic (Pennzoil Platinum, the GM Dexos-1 for two changes, and now Amsoil XL) and run exclusively 93 in the car. I have had it cough, rattle, and choke (pulled power completely) under moderately brisk acceleration in the 2500-3500 RPM range on 87 octane the 2 times I have tried it in the car. I believe those were LSPI events. One of my favorite things about the LE2 motor is the midrange torque, and because I like to make extensive use of that, the thing just plain runs better on high octane fuel.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Low-speed pre-ignition.
> 
> https://www.motor.com/magazine-summary/resolving-low-speed-pre-ignition/
> 
> ...


In my area, if I run premium (which is on average a dollar higher per gallon than regular) over 100k miles my wife and I would spend an extra 4 grand in gas. 



rizzo said:


> Is that a fact, or theory? My dealer showed me the bulletin, word for word, it doesn't say anything about that as the cause. Chevrolet certainly hasn't said anything about it.
> 
> Truth is, if you do end up having this problem, and they see any mods to the car at all, you can kiss your warranty goodbye, and you're on the hook for repairs.


What basically did the bulletin say?


----------



## rizzo (Jan 22, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Look at the Malibu 1.5T bulletin. Same motor, longer stroke, different tune. Called specifically for a ECU re-flash and switching the car to Dexos-1 synthetic to avoid LSPI.
> 
> I'm approaching 20k with no issues, but I run a good synthetic (Pennzoil Platinum, the GM Dexos-1 for two changes, and now Amsoil XL) and run exclusively 93 in the car. I have had it cough, rattle, and choke (pulled power completely) under moderately brisk acceleration in the 2500-3500 RPM range on 87 octane the 2 times I have tried it in the car. I believe those were LSPI events. One of my favorite things about the LE2 motor is the midrange torque, and because I like to make extensive use of that, the thing just plain runs better on high octane fuel.


With all due respect, I'm not trying to cause trouble here, just trying to understand what other people might know about this issue.. But, Malibu? Wasn't the OP talking about a Cruze? And the 1.5T, with a different stroke, it'd have a different pistons than the LE2, wouldn't it?

In any event, I called my dealership service contact and asked about the 1.5T bulletin, all it said was to replace the pistons, and fill the crankcase with "current spec" dexos oil (similar to the LE2 bulletin). Maybe GM changed the spec...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rizzo said:


> With all due respect, I'm not trying to cause trouble here, just trying to understand what other people might know about this issue.. But, Malibu? Wasn't the OP talking about a Cruze? And the 1.5T, with a different stroke, it'd have a different pistons than the LE2, wouldn't it?
> 
> In any event, I called my dealership service contact and asked about the 1.5T bulletin, all it said was to replace the pistons, and fill the crankcase with "current spec" dexos oil (similar to the LE2 bulletin). Maybe GM changed the spec...


Same pistons. Different crank. The 1.4/1.5 are direct siblings to each other. I'm not really sure why there are even two versions so close in displacement. Just futz with the tuning on one of the displacements. The 1.4T is the smoother of the engines for sure thanks to the shorter stroke. The 1.5T is torquier down low, which probably caused some of the LSPI issues directly with that motor.

GM Program #:
N162071350

Date Issued:
Feb 04, 2017

Program Title:

Stochastic Pre-Ignition (SPI) Causing Cracked Piston

Program Description:

Certain 2016 and 2017 model year Chevrolet Malibu vehicles equipped with a 1.5L LFV engine may have a pre-ignition condition that could cause piston damage. If this condition occurs, the vehicle may perform poorly and oil consumption could increase. In addition, a service engine light may illuminate indicating an engine misfire. If the condition is present, and the repair below is not completed before multiple pre-ignition events occur, a piston may be damaged and the engine may need to be repaired or replaced.

Repair Description:

Reprogram the Engine Control Module (ECM) and change the engine oil with ACDelco dexos 1 Full-Synthetic motor oil of the part number as indicated in the parts section. (In Canada use the exact Mobil 1 part number specified in the parts section). It is very important that only oil with the correct part number is used in this repair.


----------



## tgcruze (Feb 26, 2018)

Does anyone make an aftermarket forged piston for this engine ? Is there any aftermaket internal engine components for this vehicle/engine ?


----------



## rizzo (Jan 22, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Same pistons. Different crank. The 1.4/1.5 are direct siblings to each other. I'm not really sure why there are even two versions so close in displacement. Just futz with the tuning on one of the displacements. The 1.4T is the smoother of the engines for sure thanks to the shorter stroke. The 1.5T is torquier down low, which probably caused some of the LSPI issues directly with that motor.
> 
> GM Program #:
> N162071350
> ...


Great, thanks for the info. However, again, we're still talking about the Malibu engine (don't get me wrong, I can see the LFV --> LE2 leap that's being made here). But, if the LE2 has the same problem, where's the bulletin for it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rizzo said:


> Great, thanks for the info. However, again, we're still talking about the Malibu engine (don't get me wrong, I can see the LFV --> LE2 leap that's being made here). But, if the LE2 has the same problem, where's the bulletin for it?


The piston issue was way more prevalent in the 1.5T, and I think it was largely due to the tune on them liking to lug around in high gears and providing more tq at low RPM than the Cruze motor. The reflash pulled a bit of low-end torque from the motor right in the optimal LSPI zone.

We have heard that there is a ECU update in the works for the Cruze, but nothing official yet. My 2016 likes to lug around too (which is actually one of the reasons I do like the powertrain - it's quiet and torquey).


----------



## Heliarc (Apr 6, 2018)

tgcruze said:


> Does anyone make an aftermarket forged piston for this engine ? Is there any aftermaket internal engine components for this vehicle/engine ?


BNR has a set for around 700$ for it.

I've heard about updated pistons a few times now. Interested in that futuristically. However my plan was to eventually install the BNR pistons myself. 

My warranty will be out in another year. (60,000).
If my custom tuning doesn't do the trick (or even if it does) i may go ahead with the install and do the bottom end if i can get away with just bearings.

Lots of good info on this thread. 

Im somewhat eager to see how well mine preforms longer term. Currently has 17,7xx and no issues at all other than the misfire its had from driving off the lot new..

2018 Chevy 1500 (DoD) 5.3 also misfires like crazy (recent rental).
Guess it really is a DI thing.

I just really don't see the little motors lasting with the same range set stock currently ?
Maybe the updated(?) pistons will suffice. 
But then again it's still working 150% harder than any traditional 4cyl...
Especially low range. ?


----------



## fdcruzenj (Jun 27, 2018)

I came across this discussion while doing some online research ... I have a 2016 Cruze (gen2), presently at 26K miles, and now at the dealer for service as we speak. It had been exhibiting all of the symptoms mentioned in the above bulletin. Earlier this morning, I received a call from the service adviser stating that they will need to replace all four pistons (thankfully, under warranty). After reading through all of this, I will probably be discussing the issue with them in a bit more detail. Thank you for the very valuable information.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

fdcruzenj said:


> I came across this discussion while doing some online research ... I have a 2016 Cruze (gen2), presently at 26K miles, and now at the dealer for service as we speak. It had been exhibiting all of the symptoms mentioned in the above bulletin. Earlier this morning, I received a call from the service adviser stating that they will need to replace all four pistons (thankfully, under warranty). After reading through all of this, I will probably be discussing the issue with them in a bit more detail. Thank you for the very valuable information.



Hello! I'm sorry that it happened to you. Definitely ask them about it. I have the same car as you except I have 21K miles. Hopefully nothing happens. Were you running 87 or 93 octane and which engine oil have you been using?


----------



## Anthuknee (Oct 8, 2018)

Southern California Owner, 2017 Chevy Cruze HB RS { Bone Stock }
29,900 miles, 91 Octane {CA} ALWAYS; Full Synthetic ALWAYS.
Oil changes and services made at Chevy Dealership it was bought at.


Just took into dealer { 09/25/18 } and they're telling me four pistons for the engine need to be replaced { 10/04/18 } but the parts are currently on back order. Got the car NEW off the lot , 0 miles and haven't had an issue up until now. I will admit I do drive aggressively here in San Diego and have taken the car on long road trips , multiple occasions.{ 6+ hours , 85+ MPH }. Thankfully dealer is replacing all under warranty but they just aren't sure how long it'll take to get the parts in stock.


Anyone else here recently have an issue?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Anthuknee said:


> Southern California Owner, 2017 Chevy Cruze HB RS { Bone Stock }
> 29,900 miles, 91 Octane {CA} ALWAYS; Full Synthetic ALWAYS.
> Oil changes and services made at Chevy Dealership it was bought at.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity. What oil does your dealer use? 

I took mine in for the first free change. I don't recommend it and I won't be going back for the second.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Anthuknee said:


> Southern California Owner, 2017 Chevy Cruze HB RS { Bone Stock }
> 29,900 miles, 91 Octane {CA} ALWAYS; Full Synthetic ALWAYS.
> Oil changes and services made at Chevy Dealership it was bought at.
> 
> ...


So far I have not heard of this happening to a single 2018 LE2,


----------



## Anthuknee (Oct 8, 2018)

Dealer has used Mobil 1 - 5w30 Full Synthetic every time. I do graphic design for Jimmie Johnson Kearny Mesa Chevrolet in SD and have been able to oversee three of the four oil changes I’ve gotten .


----------



## Anthuknee (Oct 8, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> So far I have not heard of this happening to a single 2018 LE2,


Is there a significant difference between 2017 LE2 & 2018 ?


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Anthuknee said:


> Is there a significant difference between 2017 LE2 & 2018 ?


No it's the same engine but with supposedly upgraded pistons, and a different "Tune", and 0-20 oil recommendation.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Anthuknee said:


> Dealer has used Mobil 1 - 5w30 Full Synthetic every time. I do graphic design for Jimmie Johnson Kearny Mesa Chevrolet in SD and have been able to oversee three of the four oil changes I’ve gotten .


You're the second member in 2 weeks to post of piston problems using dealer services. 

I tried the freebie oil change. My mileage went down from 34 to 28 and the car wouldn't cool down after sitting at work for 12 hours. It would read 130 degrees instead of cold. I dumped the oil for a different brand the next weekend. Mileage went up to 36 and car cools down.

I'll stick with the only brand I've ever used my whole life.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Anthuknee said:
> 
> 
> > Dealer has used Mobil 1 - 5w30 Full Synthetic every time. I do graphic design for Jimmie Johnson Kearny Mesa Chevrolet in SD and have been able to oversee three of the four oil changes I’ve gotten .
> ...


I am at 12xxx miles and have changed the oil myself every 4000 miles. The first two times I used Mobil-1. I noticed, as you said, a decrease in fuel economy. It was hard for me to get more than 32 mpg even on the highway. I began to read up on Dexos 1 Gen 2 oils, and every forum and “bobistheoilguy” were adamant about staying clear of Mobil-1. Why? I really can’t remember exactly, so I don’t want to misinform or misquote.

However, this past oil change I switched to Valvoline Syn-Power full synthetic and my mileage has dramatically increased. Now, I am back at 34-36 mpg for my city driving: a/c blasting, music blaring.

Just a little insight I reckon. Or at least my experience on oils.


----------



## Jeffm (Jul 27, 2020)

Celdwist said:


> Hey, I'm new to Cruze Talk and I've been trying to learn more about cars. I have been hearing about cracked pistons frequently on these forums. What exactly causes them? And what are the chances of this happening? I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze gen2 with 18,000 miles and no problems so far. I was wanting to get a BNR tune with an intake and a exhaust delete but so far I'm questioning it...


I have a 2019 cruze with 10,600 miles and the dealer just told me that a piston was bad on my 1.4 liter engine.


----------

